# Sevierville Tn



## DaleP (Apr 26, 2007)

Our first of the year. Anyone going let me know. Going to be a good time for sure.
Forgot to type in the date.
5/18th and 19th


----------



## DaleP (Apr 26, 2007)

Thursday sometime is our plan too.


----------



## DaleP (May 17, 2007)

Well it looks like its only me and Willy from BBQ Central cooking at this one.  Wives and kids cant go so its just the men. We have one goal, and that is to have fun. If we get our name called, that will be a bonus. If any of you happen to be close, come over and watch us do our thing. Its a sight to see!


----------

